# I'm restoring the GTO from Shawshank Redemption!



## CaribbeanGoat (Jun 5, 2013)

Good Day fellow Motorheads. I am Steve the Mechanic and I am about to embark on one of my coolest and hopefully most profitable restorations. I have in my possession the EXACT car featured in the last few scenes of The Shawshank Redemption. its located on St. Croix in the US Virgin Islands (where the scene was shot). We have all the original paperwork and contracts regarding the use of the car in the movie. Unfortunately the car has sustained damadge in the front from an impact with a mahogany tree, and the front chassis is bent. This is going to be a long process.....

Link to the IMCDB page
http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_9638-P....imcdb.org/vehicle_9638-Pontiac-GTO-1969.html








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome! :cheers
Your link doesn't work.  But I fixed it. 
My father worked in a large body shop and they had a frame machine that would straighten frames.


----------



## CaribbeanGoat (Jun 5, 2013)

fixed the link. or try this one IMCDb.org: 1969 Pontiac GTO in "The Shawshank Redemption, 1994"


----------

